

Scientists See Promise in Deep-Learning Programs - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/24/science/scientists-see-advances-in-deep-learning-a-part-of-artificial-intelligence.html

======
KerrickStaley
I don't know if I missed it, but what exactly is "deep-learning"? The article
doesn't really indicate how it's different from earlier machine learning
techniques.

~~~
signa11
here is a reading list: <http://deeplearning.net/reading-list/>, and also a
brief intro into the whole thing:
[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~pift6266/H10/notes/deepintro.ht...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~pift6266/H10/notes/deepintro.html)

